# Listen When that Little Voice Speaks



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Today I narrowly avoided what could have been a serious mishap. A" Little Voice" nagging at me may have saved me from a disaster.

Earlier this week I installed a new cutter head in my jointer. With the new cutter head installed, I then proceeded to align the three blades for proper position and depth of cut. All went well though it took a bit longer than I had expected. One doesn't change blades on a jointer every day and the procedure gets foggy.

When done, I turned it on, made a single pass to check it out and all looked well so I turned it off and there it sat until this morning - unused.

I am getting ready for a project that is going to require a lot of jointing so I thought I better double check everything. As I enter the shop, that little, often nagging voice kept warning me to check things out before you start. I yielded and performed some basic checks. Much to my horror, I found that the three lock screws that hold one of the blades secure in the cutter head were only finger tight. I had not gone back to lock them in place when I finished the alignment.

I am so thankful that I listened. I may have just avoided a real wood shop disaster.

Our toys can be very dangerous. We all know what to do and what not to do but so often we disregard what we have learned. Don't do that - pay attention to those lessons that we were taught. It may just save us from a trip to the ER.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wow..nice catch

interesting how the sub conscience knows things sometimes… a good rule to follow is to listen as you mentioned.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a good reminder. It doesn't hurt to double-check, especially when it comes to safety.


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

On my way down to the shop right now, I'll listen, don't you worry! I learn something new from you guys & gals everyday, thanks.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

I always triple check things like that. I'm real paranoid about those things!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!!! Safety is so very important and we should never become too complacent in our shop, or in anything we do! I guess that the little voice coming from our subconscious mind really does work if we listen. 
It talked to me last week when I forgot to put the gas cap on my riding lawnmower after filling the tank. Something didn't seem right after I stated cutting the grasses and when I stopped the lawnmower and got off to check I discovered the gas cap was missing. Found it about 200 ft away on the ground. Gas from the full tank could have easily splashed out onto the hot engine.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dusty
Many times our 1st inclination is the best one .I'm glad this had a happy ending


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Miket, I would normally say that I do the same thing. I am paranoid about "safety" especially in the shop. I have had a couple experiences that cause me to be paranoid. Sometimes you just need to listen to that nagging voice that is telling you something you already know.

Thankfully, I did that today. I am sure that when that oak hit the cutterhead, all hell would have broken loose.

I love your avatar.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dusty. I've never changed my blades, but when I do you can bet I will double check everything now.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

OCD is only a disorder for those who have accidents!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

It is good when you listen the first time. I have a router table that likes to chew on fingers. After the second time and a few stitches, I had a large hearing aid installed…
Glad you did what you did.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm glad I stopped to read this. As we speak, my jointer sits with freshly sharpened blades waiting for me to do the final adjustment. This was a good reminder to check the screws a second time before turning it on. -SST


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

A check list is a god save. When working on equipment I jot each each operation and check them off in reverse. Its a pain I know but by last count, I still have all ten digits and don't know anyone in the ER nor have a machine down due to broken parts.


----------

